# New here, Guns and Dogs, does it get any better? (Warning lotsa pics)



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

I think it's great, and fitting that a gun forum would have a section devoted to the dogs. These are our girls...

Alex


















Rudy









Kacey


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Just a few more...


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

Always glad to see another dachshund owner here.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from down in the swamp. Sure do like your pups.:smt023


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Cute dogs!


----------



## cvillechopper (Jan 27, 2008)

Great dogs. They don't know they're small, do they?


----------



## riot earp (Jun 11, 2006)

cvillechopper said:


> Great dogs. They don't know they're small, do they?


Thats whats cool about little dogs. We have a 6lb Maltese that takes no poop off of nothing.

Nice dogs.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Thank's for all the kind words. We do love our dogs. I married into the hot dog but have definitely become a dachshund person since. And yes they have no clue of their size. Alex is by far the biggest @ 60lbs and I think she thinks she is the smallest, she's the most gentle. Rudy is full grown @ 20lbs and is FULL of herself. 

Thanks again,
Ben


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Dachshunds are great. Have you ever seen the movie The Great Dachshund? If not, buy it. Don't bother renting it 'cause you'll wanna watch it over and over again.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

Can you tell me more about "The Great Dachshund"? I looked for it but could only find a movie called "The Ugly Dachshund" about a great dane that thinks it's a dachshund.

Ben


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Great dogs you got there! Love the shot of the dog in the blanket. LOL!


----------

